# WTF is this???



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Just opened the lid and jumped back 20' because I have no clue what this is.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

It's an snail egg clutch... Nothing to be worried about.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

This is the spawn from your mystery snails, don't handle them and don't submerse in water they will hatch out on their own. If fertile you will have a batch of mystery snails.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow that really is kinda terrifying.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Well that's good to know lol

I never thought they would look like this or be so big. I just thought they would be a small clutch and not look like some larval cacoon. 

Thing is I don't have mystery snails they are different coloured apple snails. Do they lay like this as well?

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol ya man don't worry about the egg clutch. I had apple snails that laid these clutches on a regular. Just leave it and see if any survive or you can throw it out/give it away. Might have to wait a bit to see if it is fertile or not.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> lol ya man don't worry about the egg clutch. I had apple snails that laid these clutches on a regular. Just leave it and see if any survive or you can throw it out/give it away. Might have to wait a bit to see if it is fertile or not.


Do you know how long? Is there any way I can remove it and see if the hatch? I don't really want little ones all over my tank.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Chances are if you remove it, the eggs will not hatch. You may get ten to twenty hatch and you will be able to remove them and give them away. They will not multiply like pond snails.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You can remove them and raise them up if you like. I did it! Lots of fun.. I learned myself from katalyst.

Here is some reading if you wanted to try
http://www.applesnail.net/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=16905
http://www.applesnail.net/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=17297


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Talk to Pam, she gave me some tips of how to remove them and hatching them. Something to do with gently wrap them in a paper tower, put it in a container that has ventilation and put it in the tank (suspended above water...keeping humidity and temp), moisten the paper once in a while...something like that......prob forgetting something.

and the diff coloured ones are just colour variants of a type of apple/mystery snails.

or...

just close that lib back up..and let the little critters hatch...its pretty easy to pick them out..lol


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

LoL

I think these things are cool but need too much work. Funny thing is it was put right above the air stone I have near the surface so it can't dry out. Pretty smart of the snail to choose that spot. I'm going to let it be for a few more days and then try the container or zip lock bag method. I guess they are going to keep doing this so I have to set up some type of incubator type of thing.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackon I had to laugh when I actually saw what made you jump, sorry could not help it. (to prepare you) If it does hatch you will have hundreds of little snails that will need tons room to grow, lots of water changes and lots of calcium rich food and additives to help their shells. It will take about 2 - 4 weeks to hatch it will start looking kind of moldy, but that will be the babies. If you only want a few, when you remove to put in incubator so to speak you can gently break it in half then freeze the unwanted half once frozen discard. Feel free to pm me if you have any more questions. I have been breeding these for guys for years.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Pamelajo said:


> Jackon I had to laugh when I actually saw what made you jump, sorry could not help it. (to prepare you) If it does hatch you will have hundreds of little snails that will need tons room to grow, lots of water changes and lots of calcium rich food and additives to help their shells. It will take about 2 - 4 weeks to hatch it will start looking kind of moldy, but that will be the babies. If you only want a few, when you remove to put in incubator so to speak you can gently break it in half then freeze the unwanted half once frozen discard. Feel free to pm me if you have any more questions. I have been breeding these for guys for years.


LoL

Thank sent you a PM


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

pm sent back!!


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Moving them will do absolutely no harm. I take them off then put them on a grate about a hospital tank. As the babies hatch they fall through the grate into the hospital tank. Great money for auctions.


----------

